# Profinet Inbetriebnahme und Fehlersuche/Analyse



## Nuecke (1 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben hier vor kurzem eine Anlage in Betrieb genommen, die mit Profinet vernetzt ist (Microbox SPS und einige Substationen mit IM151-3PN). Leider fielen bei der Inbetriebnahme immer wieder sporadisch einige der Substationen aus, d.h. es leuchtete kurz die LED für Busfehler (<1sec) auf, danach, war der Bus wieder in Ordnung). Nach austauschen einiger Profinetkabel konnten wir den Fehler beheben, wissen aber immer noch nicht, ob es nun definitiv an mangelhaften Kabeln, miesen Steckverbindungen, Erdungsproblemen oder ähnlichem gelegen hat.
Was gibt es zur Analyse solcher Probleme für Analyzer? Habe schon gesucht, bin mir aber nicht ganz schlüssig. Gibt es für solche Fälle Geräte, mit denen z.B. die Leitungsqualität messbar ist, die es ermöglichen, die betroffenen Baugruppe zu lokalisieren etc.
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet, wir haben Profinet das Erste mal in den Fingern gehabt, sind deshalb diesbezüglich noch sehr unerfahren.

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Ing_Lupo (1 September 2011)

Hallo

gibts als USB Version bei Procentec. 

Auswertung erfolgt z.B. mit Etherreal.  

Ing_Lupo


----------



## Nuecke (1 September 2011)

Hallo Lupo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist es das "ProfiTap Industrial – PROFINET Monitoring Interface" ? Hast Du das selber schon eingesetzt?

Gruß
Günter


----------



## Sinix (1 September 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir aber auch erstmal eine  LAN-Monitoring-Software, die analysiert z.B. Laufzeiten von Pings.
Kurzschlüsse bzw. Leitungsunterbrechungen werden wenn nicht Ringnetz verwendet wohl zu Totalausfall führen. 


MfG


----------



## Nuecke (1 September 2011)

Ist prinzipiell richtig, da der ganze Bus grundsätzlich läuft (ausser diesen sporadischen Aussetzern). Also ist es kein gekreuztes Kabel oder ähnliches. Lässt sich mit so einer Monitoringsoftware (z.B. wireshark) so ein "Übeltäter" lokalisieren?


----------



## centipede (2 September 2011)

Gekreuzte Kabel machen bei Profinet keine Probleme, alle Switche sollten Autocrossing unterstützen.
Bei einer Microbox SPS würde ich ein Augenmerk auf die Aktualisierungszeiten der Devices werfen. Hier kann es zu Engpässen und damit zu sporadischen Aussetzern kommen.
Hatte ich erst an einer WinAC Maschine, seitdem die Zeiten sinnvoller vergeben wurden (nicht alles auf Überlichtgeschwindigkeit ;-)) gibt es keine Fehler mehr.


----------



## MSB (2 September 2011)

Bei Ethernet-Installationen ist es eigentlich allgemein üblich, mit geeigneten Messgeräten,
also Beispiel seien hier die Produkte von "Fluke Networks" genannt, die Leitungsqualität zu Messen / Protokollieren.

Je nach Verkabelungsart ist bei Profinett ja immer nur ein einzelner Abschnitt,
bei Sternverkabelung sogar nur ein einziger "Slave / Device" betroffen,
insofern stellt sich die Frage nach Analyzern für mich nur am Rande.
Was Profinet auf angenehmste Weise von Profibus unterscheidet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sascha-polo (5 September 2011)

Moin Moin,

fuer einen Leitungstest  kann ich Dir das Fluke DTX-1800 empfehlen, ist nicht gerade das guenstigste Geraet, gib aber zuverlaessige Messprotokolle fuer die Netzwerkleitungen aus.

Um zu sehen, ob ein oder mehrere Teilnehmer probleme haben oder machen, kannnst Du mittels eines Mirror-Port am Switch den Datenverkehr direkt vom ProfiNet Master mitschreiben und analysieren.


----------



## bugatti66 (7 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe fast die gleiche Frage, bin aber mit den Antworten nicht zufrieden.

Kennt einer vielleicht, einen normalen preisgünstigen Ethernet-Switch, der bei aktiviertem "port mirroring" auch die Profinet-IO DCP Protokoll Telegramme spiegelt?
Also ein Hirschmann oder Siemens-Switch wäre mir schon zu teuer.
Die uralten Hubs können meist nur 10 Mbit und denn geht Profinet eben gar nicht mehr.
Ganz billige Dinger können gar kein Port Mirroring.
Denn hab ich noch so ein mittelteuren Switch, wo man zwar Port-Mirroring einschalten kann, es geht bei Modbus/TCP, EIP und sogar mit EtherCat (direkt am Master) aber nicht mit den Profinet-IO-Telegrammen (16ms Updaterate am Master eingestellt).
Also eigentlich muss es nicht so ein super schnelles ProfiTap-Ding sein.


----------



## König (7 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir nutzen den NetAnalyzer von Hilscher. Dieser kann aufzeichnen, anschließend konvertiert man auf wireshark-Format und schaut sich alles in Ruhe an.
Zu Kabeltestern empfehle ich die Fa. Indu-Sol.  www.indu-sol.com


----------



## benja (8 Dezember 2011)

netAnalyzer kann ich definitiv empfehlen, ist aber preislich evtl. out-of-scope.

wenns preiswert sein soll kann ich "HP ProCurve Switch 1810G-8, 8-Port, managed (J9449A)" empfehlen. Der unterstützt allerdings das LLDP-Protokoll, weswegen er bei projektierter Nachbarschaft zu Problemen (Diagnosemeldung falscher Nachbar) führen kann. Den setze ich ein und wenn es nur um ein paar IO-Devices geht funktioniert das wunderbar.


----------

